
At last, US banks are introducing contactless cards - leejo
https://www.ft.com/content/445a308c-02f3-11e9-9d01-cd4d49afbbe3
======
greenyoda
Paywall workaround: [https://outline.com/zt33Rz](https://outline.com/zt33Rz)

